# Few of my works



## zico_aqua (1 May 2013)

Hi All,

Since this is officially my first post in the forum wanted to showcase few of my tanks done from last year to till date, been in the scaping scenario for few years now (fishkeeping for 17+), unfortunately I do not have pics of my earlier tanks due to a computer hard drive crash. but never the less here they are - comments/appreciation/critiques are always welcome by me. Plus last year was the first time I entered a contest (AGA) and this year I have entered IAPLC and plan on AGA.




  -> The Cube -  My AGA last years entry


 -> End point - A scape I did for my fiancee to get her into the hobby


  -> Paradise of my dreams


 -> The Rock


  -> Stacked


  -> Rebirth - A scape done for a dear friend o mine


  -> Lost world - another scape done for a friend of mine


  -> The Cube Ver:2.0 -> the smallest tank I ever scaped and 8 inch cube


  -> 30 minutes! (A work in progress)


 -> Paludarium ver1.0 -> my first paludarium attempt


 -> Bowlgumi


  -> The cube Ver: 3.0 - 8 inch cube's new scape another WIP


  -> Hills by the morning - My this years work for the contests


----------



## Vanish (1 May 2013)

Wow, some really impressive stuff there.


----------



## George Farmer (1 May 2013)

Very nice nano scaping. Thanks for sharing and welcome to UKAPS.


----------



## zico_aqua (1 May 2013)

@vanish - thank you 

@george - thank you man! i prefer nanos any day over huge tanks.. scares me of how much work will go into it..


----------



## Henry (1 May 2013)

I love all of your tanks, but the last one is the most intriguing. The use of moss and rock gives it a very unique look. Well done


----------



## zico_aqua (1 May 2013)

thank you so much Henry.. believe it or not the inspiration of that tank was a national geographic program..


----------



## kirk (1 May 2013)

I like the way you have used the flame moss. I also like the others too.


----------



## zico_aqua (1 May 2013)

tnx Kap..


----------



## fish fodder (2 May 2013)

Very impressed


----------



## zico_aqua (5 May 2013)

thank you @fish fodder..


----------



## zico_aqua (26 Jun 2013)

it's been quite long that I had done a tank..office life has been too hectic with my last promotion that I got. I had dismantled most of my tanks due to this..one fine evening I realized man the house looks empty... so scaped my 1ft'r (or 30cm) cube tank. Added is a pic of the outcome. Hoping for it to grow and bring some life and colour at home. Scape name - splash.


----------



## Konrad Michalski (8 Oct 2014)

Lovely tanks. How have you created the effect of the orange background on the 2nd picture?


----------



## zico_aqua (8 Oct 2014)

With a simple white tube light covered with yellow paper hand towel


----------



## Konrad Michalski (8 Oct 2014)

Thanks a lot. I would never think about something like that. What about that yellow spot which looks like the rising Sun on picture 2?


----------



## zico_aqua (8 Oct 2014)

In the middle there was only one towel on the sides two each so that the color difference comes


----------



## Konrad Michalski (8 Oct 2014)

Thanks for the info. I need to try to play with it one day.


----------

